# Messagerie Icloud



## chris75000 (21 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais connaitre la démarche afin de pouvoir configurer la boite mail icloud depuis mon PC sous Windows.
A savoir que mon adresse icloud se terminer par me.com
Depuis un certains temps je n'arrive plus à recevoir mais mail sur mon PC.

Merci


----------



## chris75000 (22 Mai 2019)

Bonjour

Plus précisément lorsque j'essaye de mettre en place mon adresse mail me.com sur mon pc windows, ça me met que votre compte est obsolète.

Merci.


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,

As-tu essayé en remplaçant me.com par icloud.com ?
Je dis parce que chez moi le compte icloud reçoit indifféremment les mails envoyés sur monadresse@me.com ou monadresse@icloud.com ("monadresse" étant pour toit "tonadresse", bien sûr.).

Ceci étant un axe de recherche.
Mon cas est différent du tien, je suis sur mac et mon compte s'est configuré tout seul dès lors que j'ai renseigné mes identifiants dans mes préférences système.


----------



## chris75000 (22 Mai 2019)

ok très bien par contre pour le mot de passe je dois mettre lequel celui de itunes store?


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Mai 2019)

J'ai envie de dire, celui de ton identifiant Apple (qui doit certainement être celui de ton iTunes Store).
Ça se tente.

Edit : Si un modo pouvait corriger, car je ne peux plus éditer, l'énorme faute que j'ai faite dans le #3 ("toit", alors qu'il faut lire "toi"), je pourrais me sentir moins niais. Merci.


----------

